# Engaging PTO????



## msheron

Okay I have a question on engaging the PTO. Well sort of a question of how should it start.

I have a new New Holland Workmaster 40 with the electric PTO switch. Now the tractor has to be at 2510 rpm to achieve 540 PTO rpm speed. 

I broke two shear bolts with cutting brush and not hitting anything. 

Should I enagage the PTO at the tractors engine speed at 2510 rpm's or a much lower speed then use the dash throttle to slowly move up to 2510 so as to not put the immediate stress on the PTO shaft from the get go?

I am thinking that initial kick in is stressing the shear bolt and it after a few minutes use is breaking.

Thanks for any feedback folks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Absolutely it is! Yes, you definitely want to drop your engine speed to idle, engage the PTO, then boost the engine speed up to the recommended RPMs.


----------



## OldBuzzard

I was talking with a friend who sells Ferris mowers the other day. The subject of manual vs. electric engaged PTOs came up. He said that people make the mistake of engaging the electric PTO at TOO LOW a speed.

He says that engaging the PTO with the engine at PTO rated speed allows for a bit of belt slippage as it engages. With the engine at a lower throttle setting, the belts grab instantly putting a shock/stress on the system.

Now, since I'm never going to be buying anything from him, he had no reason to be lying.

My best advice however would be to *READ YOUR MANUAL *and follow the instructions/advice given in it.

The people that designed and sold your mower know more about it's PROPER usage that any self-appointed internet guru.

The problem with a lot internet gurus isn't what they 'know', it's what they 'know' that ain't so.


----------



## msheron

OldBuzzard said:


> I was talking with a friend who sells Ferris mowers the other day. The subject of manual vs. electric engaged PTOs came up. He said that people make the mistake of engaging the electric PTO at TOO LOW a speed.
> 
> He says that engaging the PTO with the engine at PTO rated speed allows for a bit of belt slippage as it engages. With the engine at a lower throttle setting, the belts grab instantly putting a shock/stress on the system.
> 
> Now, since I'm never going to be buying anything from him, he had no reason to be lying.
> 
> *My best advice however would be to READ YOUR MANUAL and follow the instructions/advice given in it.*
> The people that designed and sold your mower know more about it's PROPER usage that any self-appointed internet guru.
> 
> The problem with a lot internet gurus isn't what they 'know', it's what they 'know' that ain't so.


OB I guess I overlooked that caveat in the manual:fineprint because it was in a smaller print. So the manual for the King Kutter states as follows: "When engaging PTO, the engine RPM should always be at idle speed. Once engaged and ready to start cutting, raise the PTO speed to 540 RPM and maintain throughout cutting operation."

So I was right in my gut feeling after shearing a few bolts what was happening. So tractor beam you are correct as well in your reply.

So it only makes sense for sure. Okay I am feeling better about this now!


----------



## msheron

Oh.........BTW guys I thank you for the replies! This is truly a great site and forum!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

OldBuzzard said:


> I was talking with a friend who sells Ferris mowers the other day. The subject of manual vs. electric engaged PTOs came up. He said that people make the mistake of engaging the electric PTO at TOO LOW a speed.
> 
> He says that engaging the PTO with the engine at PTO rated speed allows for a bit of belt slippage as it engages. With the engine at a lower throttle setting, the belts grab instantly putting a shock/stress on the system.
> 
> Now, since I'm never going to be buying anything from him, he had no reason to be lying.
> 
> My best advice however would be to *READ YOUR MANUAL *and follow the instructions/advice given in it.
> 
> The people that designed and sold your mower know more about it's PROPER usage that any self-appointed internet guru.
> 
> The problem with a lot internet gurus isn't what they 'know', it's what they 'know' that ain't so.


Sometimes you just have to go with common sense.


----------

